# Purchase Order Changes in NYC?



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

So I had a thread a week or two ago saying that I was going to trade my P2000 in .40 for 45C. I sent in a purchase order to do just that, but I have since changed my mind. I'm going to keep my P2000. After some soul searching I found that there is no real reason to do the change. In any case, as an additional firearm, I've been salivating over a new Ruger SP101, in .357 mag. Does anyone know if there is any chance I can call the license division (the purchase order is still in progress, I haven't received anything) and see if they can amend my purchase authorization request from a .45 caliber to a .357 mag?


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Call them.
It can't hurt.

I have no idea what their response will be.

AFS


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

bengewarmer said:


> So I had a thread a week or two ago saying that I was going to trade my P2000 in .40 for 45C. I sent in a purchase order to do just that, but I have since changed my mind. I'm going to keep my P2000. After some soul searching I found that there is no real reason to do the change. In any case, as an additional firearm, I've been salivating over a new Ruger SP101, in .357 mag. Does anyone know if there is any chance I can call the license division (the purchase order is still in progress, I haven't received anything) and see if they can amend my purchase authorization request from a .45 caliber to a .357 mag?


I have no experience in dealing with such a socialist state, myself. Glad to be one of those "fly-over" hayseeds.


----------



## bengewarmer (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I might just head down there in person. Probably a better chance of someone actually acknowledging me. _Probably_


----------

